# My first try



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, it's not really a video, more like still pics set to music. Don't be to hard on me please. 

video :: fun in the mud video by dgates - Photobucket


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

*cool vid*

any time you have a prairie with 29.5 laws it good by me :bigok: how much lift is on there? i have heard of people stacking them:thinking: but i dont think i would do that


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

good job man not to shabby for your first looks like fun


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awsome pics! :rockn:


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

looks like fun


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

:rockn: SWEET!!!


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool video!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

I really enjoyed this vid! looks like good people, good food, good mud, and definitely a good time!


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

cool video :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. After I watched it a couple of times I noticed I used a couple of the same pics by accident at the end. oops


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I want a cigarette now...
haha!
I've quit almost 4 years now and watching you guys smoking now i want one!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Man I'm so glad I never started smoking


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

awesome pics:rockn:


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

awesome vid!!!


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

cool vid. the fact that you got a video on here is great, i can't figure out how to upload a picture!!! I don't even need to think about uploading a video, i'll be as lost as a fart in a whirl wind!!! haha


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The vid I uploaded to photobucket, then just pasted the direct link into my post and it showed up. Pics are the same way but you have to hit the little button above with the mountain and past the direct link in there. I'm sure someone here can explain alot better than I can. ha


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

or coot just upload them to photobucket - open the pic - right click on the pic and select copy - then open the post and in the reply section right click and select paste - pic shows up and ur good!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool video IBBruin :bigok:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

You might want to include *one* picture without a beer in someone hand.....lol

Nice vid and nice machines!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

we would have to ride with your group to get that pic LOL :haha: just messin with ya we sometimes set the beer behind a tree or somethin so you cant see it:haha:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Most of those were taken at Nats so there is ALWAYS a beer in someones hand.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> we would have to ride with your group to get that pic LOL :haha: just messin with ya we sometimes set the beer behind a tree or somethin so you cant see it:haha:


Notice I have no riding pics posted....lol 

Us Eastern Canadians don't do nothing unless beers are involved.

If there is no brews in them, the electric lettuce ruins it.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

ummmm, electric lettuce?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> ummmm, electric lettuce?


 
Not me, my days of that are over........well when I'm drivin' anyway.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I could have rode with your group years ago..... i guess .....IF electric lettuce IS what i think it is But like you those days are over


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If it is what I think it is, if it were legal I'd never drink another beer.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha it shall soon be decriminalized. Just wait my friends..


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Tired of waitin !! they have been sayin that for years !!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

We need legalization, decriminalization, and emancipation for all those sentenced to incarceration for participation in the healing of our nation! :smokin:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:agreed:^^^^^ Yeah What HE said^^^:agreed:


----------



## kboswell04 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great looking pics!


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

MY KINDA PARTY!!:rockn:


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like good times no doubt....:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed: Looks like good times. I cant wait to get home and go riddin.


----------

